# setup HPF with Mini DSP



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Hi 

I just got my 2X4 minidsp balanced with the 2 way 2.1 advanced plugin .

just want to make sure i understand the setup for high pass filter. 

I select crossover, zccording to the output i have my sub connected to , for the low pass filter i select bypass, i set my HPF to 23 Hz which is the tuning for my box, choose butterworth 12 db then click on system settings select save configuration then i am done. 

I do not have to select advance and configure biquads 

am i doing it right ??

Alain


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

what amplifier and subwoofer are you using ? 
Are you using the minidsp with rew?

I highly recommend using rew with any pro amplifier. The results are night and day


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening 

i am using behringer ep4000 to drive my sub which is a micro marty with a tc sounds lms-r15 driver 

not using rew as my prepro is Anthem MRX300 so i will calibrate with ARC


----------



## mikmaz (Jan 9, 2014)

The way suggest is correct just make sure you have clicked sync too.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

mikmaz said:


> The way suggest is correct just make sure you have clicked sync too.


Thanks 

i did and all is working fine


----------

